# Looking for discontinued shower valve trim



## wft3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Howdy,

Does anyone know where I could find a set of 2 matching "Hansgrophe ThermoBalance II trim pieces" in chrome? These had been discontinued about 2 years ago but my client prefer this style and has the rough-in valves in hand.

I have tried my local supplier and searching online with suppliers. It appears the online folks show they have the items but when I call they don't carry these items anymore. I even had been trying ebay with no luck.

Any suggest?

Thanks,
wft3


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Never heard of Hansgrophe before, some chinese faucet perhaps? You should try the local Walmart, I've found them to have a plethora of Chinese plumbing material.

Best of luck!
Wtfm8


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Search "Intro" follow the instructions and then post this again


----------



## ezplumbing (Jan 27, 2011)

*amazon*

You will be able to find anything discontinued on amazon


----------



## wft3 (Nov 15, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Never heard of Hansgrophe before, some chinese faucet perhaps? You should try the local Walmart, I've found them to have a plethora of Chinese plumbing material.
> 
> Best of luck!
> Wtfm8


Hansgrohe is a german product owned by the Masco Company which also owns Delta.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Wait you are calling delta Chinese?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

wft3 said:


> Hansgrohe is a german product owned by the Masco Company which also owns Delta.


 Below Me........


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

wft3 said:


> Hansgrohe is a german product owned by the Masco Company which also owns Delta.




So that's what happened to delta...


----------



## wft3 (Nov 15, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Wait you are calling delta Chinese?


No, only saying Masco Company is American company that's comprised of more than 20 companies, the Masco family operates nearly 60 manufacturing facilities in the United States and over 20 in other parts of the world. Hansgrohe products tend to be on the mid-to high end side compared to Delta. Not say Delta is cheap, but I sure there lower end items cold be made overseas. I've had products made in the USA that now made in the overseas factories.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, my name is Grohe. I am a Chinese faucet with discontinued trim. Good luck finding it, you may want to check Walmart as I reside there mostly next to the other plastic faucets.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Try parts unlimited in manassas va. If its out there they can get it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Install MOENTROL and be done with it..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Install MOENTROL and be done with it..


Okay tell the truth. You're not a plumber, you're really a manufacturer's rep for Moen. : laughing: :jester:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

wft3 said:


> No, only saying Masco Company is American company that's comprised of more than 20 companies, the Masco family operates nearly 60 manufacturing facilities in the United States and over 20 in other parts of the world. Hansgrohe products tend to be on the mid-to high end side compared to Delta. Not say Delta is cheap, but I sure there lower end items cold be made overseas. I've had products made in the USA that now made in the overseas factories.


Sorry, just saw your intro. Call hansgrohe direct, with a part number in mind. They were able to ship me a new cartridge for a 40 year old faucet that has long been discontinued, they likely have the stock but since they moved to the iBox they do not sell it anymore. I can assure you it is going to be ungodly expensive. The trim for my thermobalance 3 in my shower was $900 and that was for chrome.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

wft3 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find a set of 2 matching "Hansgrophe ThermoBalance II trim pieces" in chrome? These had been discontinued about 2 years ago but my client prefer this style and has the rough-in valves in hand.
> 
> ...


I just picked up chrome Metris trim for the thermobalance II on Amazon for around $300.00


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Darsco supply in Jacksonville fl. Be ready to pay for it though


----------

